# Metro Detroit Riding?



## Kapa1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Is there any where in metro Detroit, other than private property I can take my quad for some riding? 

Thanks.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

You can take it on pretty much all of the local public lakes,,,,,, other than that,,,,,,,, no.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Closest to metro Detroit is the Mounds in Genesee County.


----------



## nvrhapy (Nov 19, 2007)

whats the mounds?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.geneseecountyparks.org/mounds_map.htm

I used to go there often. It is not a bad place to ride. They are very strict on the regulations there. You have to pass the decibel test in order to ride there. Depending on who is working the gate you may or may not get some leway as for a couple decibels louder then the regulated 94db.


----------



## tomiller97 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm looking for the same and it doesn't sound like there is anything in SE Michigan. My buddy and his wife went to the Mounds last year and said he wouldn't recomend it for quad riders. He said the tracks were ok for bikes and trucks....but it seemed like the ruts from regular trucks were so deep it made it hard to ride for a quad. He caught one rut which flipped him sideways and bent a steering linkage. Later that day his wife caught one bad hurt her arm and shoulder....

Maybe not the most experienced but it sounds like the better trails are much farther north


----------



## Robert Hoover (May 8, 2005)

their are some spots we use to ride dirt bikes around here.not shure if they still let you everyplace was private property but the land owners never complained.


----------

